# Freelance Tree Climber Needed In Atlanta Area



## chriskline (Nov 21, 2005)

678-560-6928 ask for Chris or [email protected]


----------



## dshackle3 (Nov 21, 2005)

Good luck, been trying to find a good sober drug free climber for a while. About 3 weeks ago my beast climber killed himself out of the blue. I had no idea he was having problems like that. He was a very good kid. I had the utmost respect for him. RIP old-boy.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 21, 2005)

dshackle3 said:


> Good luck, been trying to find a good sober drug free climber for a while. About 3 weeks ago my beast climber killed himself out of the blue. I had no idea he was having problems like that. He was a very good kid. I had the utmost respect for him. RIP old-boy.



just out of curiosity, when you say he killed himself, do you mean suicide or did he have an accident in the tree?


----------



## xtremetrees (Nov 30, 2005)

Spikeless only. Schedule me a month in advance @ 500 a day


----------



## dshackle3 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sad to say suicide.


----------

